# Get that feeling..



## 18260 (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone else get angry when their sitting in school with a horrible somtach ache just like every day and then you hear other kids complain about minor problems??? I ahte hearing kids complain about nothing!! Sry IBS is getting to me today


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi i know what you mean sometimes i feel the same and its a really horrible feeling to have sometimes i feel very gulity for feeling this way especally when most people at school are quite understanding to me when im not feeling well but whenever i feel like that i try to be supportive to whoevers ill and try to push my feelings to one side alothough it can be really hard sometimes


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

aye, definately. i get a stomach ache at least once a day, and when i was at school i'd get it in lesson. the pain was fine because it was mainly just mild but i was always more worried about farting and my stomach making noises. i remember once i had a bad stomach ache (i was about to have an immunisation injection, was very scared, and that set my stomach off), and i farted a good few times and other people smelt it; was so embarassed. lucky for me they all started blaming each other and not one person pointed me out







they finally concluded it was the radiators were leaking (because they'd done it recently before)


----------

